# New A3 Sedan spotted in Florida



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

A guy I know just spotted this in Florida:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

sigh i duno...im not liking it


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> sigh i duno...im not liking it




Yeah I'm iffy on it too. Hope we get the S3


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Looks a lot like a Ford Focus sedan. Wonder how it's going to impact A4 sales.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Jetta with rings.. :thumbdown:


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

ceese said:


> Wonder how it's going to impact A4 sales.


 I'm having a tough time even telling them apart!


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

ttc2k5 said:


> jetta with rings.. :thumbdown:


exactly!!!!!


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

the worst part is ignorant people will be lining up to buy them.


----------



## 2.0T Dan (Aug 14, 2012)

*New A3 Sedan*

I honesty have no idea why AOA brought the A3 over to the states, its so much like the A4 and I'm sure the prices are the same. Why even bother bringing another sedan into the U.S. when they sell 4 sedan models already. The A3 was a signature hatchback in the USA and I'm disappointed that we didn't get a new Hatch, we don't want a damn E-Tron model. I honestly hate anything electric powered, you have to replace the batteries at some point. The A3 is like a cross between an A4 and a Jetta, it's nothing awe inspiring. The only things I like in the A3 is the seats, and the interior. Audi really leaves us Americans out on a lot of things


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

vwlippy said:


> I'm having a tough time even telling them apart!


Just look at the rear badging. The A3 will have an "A3" on it and the A4 will have an "A4" badge. This pretty much works for any Audi or any car in general.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Uber-A3 said:


> Just look at the rear badging. The A3 will have an "A3" on it and the A4 will have an "A4" badge. This pretty much works for any Audi or any car in general.


 :facepalm:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Uber-A3 said:


> Just look at the rear badging. The A3 will have an "A3" on it and the A4 will have an "A4" badge. This pretty much works for any Audi or any car in general.


LMFAO.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm sure they'll sell like crazy but I for one don't get it and have zero interest. If I had to have a sedan I'd go with a Jetta unless AWD was important then I'd go for a CPO A4 or S4.

Now an RS4 avant in the North American market I'd get behind.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

TTC2k5 said:


> Jetta with rings.. :thumbdown:





Uber-A3 said:


> exactly!!!!!


:facepalm:


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

ceese said:


> I'm sure they'll sell like crazy but I for one don't get it and have zero interest. If I had to have a sedan I'd go with a Jetta unless AWD was important then I'd go for a CPO A4 or S4.
> 
> Now an RS4 avant in the North American market I'd get behind.


Yes yes bring this. A3 sedan? Nope


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't think it looks that bad *ducks head*


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

A3 sedan looks like the 2013 Jetta GLI


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

I was hoping this would look more like a baby A5. 
Unfortunately, it does look very Jetta-ish.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

TTC2k5 said:


> Jetta with rings.. :thumbdown:





Uber-A3 said:


> exactly!!!!!





azoceanblue said:


> :facepalm:


 
















See! the A3 rear tail lights are pointy and so is the rear passenger window. The satellite antenna is color matched too!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i bet u can fit a3 trunk on the vw without anymods


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I think it would suck to be an engineer with VW and have restrictions placed on you just so that your car won't compete with the Audi version.

"Make this roof line ugly. That grill is too cool make it a little off. Narrow the shoulder room.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Sad day, looks like my A3 is going to start going up in value now though


----------



## TDITex (Apr 16, 2001)

so ugly, so awful...


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

The B5 Passat and B5 A4 were pretty close and it didn't hurt Audi sales.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

ceese said:


>


This looks good to me though.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

vwlippy said:


> This looks good to me though.


Yeah but $10k better than a Jetta GLI?

Didn't get a picture but just saw a silver gray 2013 hatchback in Seattle on 6th Ave.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

no quattro no care.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

SilverSquirrel said:


> no quattro no care.


So, a fully loaded Jetta GLI vs. the new sedan with quattro, no options, and still costing $5k-$10k more :facepalm:

Had a talk on Linked In, about this very topic, and Audi, wants to reach the masses. The sedan makes sense to a Jetta owner, who has been working a few years since graduating from college, and makes more money.

To me, the sedan is silly :what: If I had wanted a sedan, I would have bought the A4 

Now if we can convince VW to add 4-motion to the GTI :wave:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

azoceanblue said:


> Now if we can convince VW to add 4-motion to the GTI :wave:


It's called a Golf R. Which is basically what the S3 will be without a hatch when they import the sedan in 2015.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

ceese said:


> It's called a Golf R. Which is basically what the S3 will be without a hatch when they import the sedan in 2015.


golf R sedan! ftw! wait, what? huh?

CC 3.6 4 motion booyaaah:banghead:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> golf R sedan! ftw! wait, what? huh?
> 
> CC 3.6 4 motion booyaaah:banghead:


 His said "add 4-motion to the GTI" and that's the Golf R.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

ceese said:


> His said "add 4-motion to the GTI" and that's the Golf R.


:beer:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

ceese said:


> It's called a Golf R. Which is basically what the S3 will be without a hatch when they import the sedan in 2015.





SilverSquirrel said:


> golf R sedan! ftw! wait, what? huh?
> 
> CC 3.6 4 motion booyaaah:banghead:





ceese said:


> His said "add 4-motion to the GTI" and that's the Golf R.





SilverSquirrel said:


> :beer:


Thanks :laugh: forgot about the R


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Just saw this:

http://fourtitude.com/news/audi_exc...-imola-yellow-a3-sedan-spotted-in-ingolstadt/


----------



## everso (Apr 4, 2006)

LOL! that looks terrible. like a Corolla crossed with a Jetta. EEK. glad i cancelled my deposit on the S3. What a major fail..


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

neu318 said:


> Just saw this:
> 
> http://fourtitude.com/news/audi_exc...-imola-yellow-a3-sedan-spotted-in-ingolstadt/


There's a certain ford quality to it that I just can't put my finger on and I'm not talking about the imola yellow - love the color. It just feels very ford.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

everso said:


> LOL! that looks terrible. like a Corolla crossed with a Jetta. EEK. glad i cancelled my deposit on the S3. What a major fail..


How did you put a deposit down on a car that they haven't even confirmed is coming here?

Please tell


----------



## 2.0T Dan (Aug 14, 2012)

ceese said:


> There's a certain ford quality to it that I just can't put my finger on and I'm not talking about the imola yellow - love the color. It just feels very ford.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

It all comes from these guys....


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

ceese said:


> There's a certain ford quality to it that I just can't put my finger on and I'm not talking about the imola yellow - love the color. It just feels very ford.


Epic fail. Focus actually looks better. :facepalm:


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

Funny to hear A3 owners talking about the new A3 being nothing more than a Jetta with a different badge when GTI owners have been saying the same about the current A3 (compared to the GTI) for years.......

Compared to the Jetta, it is on a different platform, looks different (maybe not different enough for you), different interior, and none of us have ever seen one in person or driven one so pretty difficult to say is is just like a Jetta.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

point is u look at it and automaticallt think its a jetta. body lines are very close


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

[/QUOTE]



tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> point is u look at it and automaticallt think its a jetta. body lines are very close


Mechanically the current A3's are far closer to the current GTI than the new A3 is to the Jetta.


----------



## lotuselan (Apr 9, 2008)

I'll be the contrarian and say I don't think it's ugly, although it does look too much like a Jetta from every angle except the front, at least in these pictures. Still the Jetta has been decontented on the interior, so that will account for a lot of the price difference. I'm willing to look at the sedan, but my big disappointment is no manual box.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

ceese said:


> There's a certain ford quality to it that I just can't put my finger on and I'm not talking about the imola yellow - love the color. It just feels very ford.


I was thinking Dodge:



So... What do you call it when you get hit by a Dodge?

Irony


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

lotuselan said:


> I'm willing to look at the sedan, but my big disappointment is no manual box.


x2


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

2.0T Dan said:


> ceese said:
> 
> 
> > There's a certain ford quality to it that I just can't put my finger on and I'm not talking about the imola yellow - love the color. It just feels very ford.
> ...


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

2.0T Dan said:


> Which is the Audi and which is the Ford? I can't tell them apart.


Sadly, the Ford is the one that looks better.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

It's 2013... We've gotten rid of chrome bumpers a long time ago. Can we stop with the chrome trim around the windows? The last car I had with chrome window trim was a '67 bug.


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

:thumbdown: ugly.

Sent from my HTC 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> It's 2013... We've gotten rid of chrome bumpers a long time ago. Can we stop with the chrome trim around the windows? The last car I had with chrome window trim was a '67 bug.


you aint cool if your chrome dont shine


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> Sadly, the Ford is the one that looks better.


every time i see those fords buzzing around town, i am impressed with the look.
do they come in AWD?


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> every time i see those fords buzzing around town, i am impressed with the look.
> do they come in AWD?


I'm the opposite. I thought they looked great when they came out, now the more I look at them the more I HATE the Aston Martin-rip-off styling.

I saw an A3 sedan the other day and have seen several since then (I'm over in Europe right now). The first time seeing it in person and watching it drive away (especially from the rear), I saw a Jetta like most in this thread. I don't hate it though...just don't know that I like it enough to buy one. I saw a fully loaded CLA the other day, too. I though that was a car I would be dying to have. When I saw it in person...NOPE. Trunk is ALL sorts of ****ed up. The Ti pkg. A1's over here are good looking cars. There's an RS3 parked downstairs at the building I'm in right now. Glad I got to see that in person. VERY nice car.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

more i look at cla more i want a A class.

cla not doing it for me anymore.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

davis_449 said:


> I'm the opposite. I thought they looked great when they came out, now the more I look at them the more I HATE the Aston Martin-rip-off styling.
> 
> 
> > I agree with this. I remember being very impressed with the styling of the fusion before it was released. Then, when I saw it in person, it didn't give the same impression.
> ...


----------



## everso (Apr 4, 2006)

Uber-A3 said:


> How did you put a deposit down on a car that they haven't even confirmed is coming here?
> 
> Please tell


easy because i confirmed it IS coming last October (October 2012).....how? because i know people in the company. I put a deposit down last year.

the S3 sedan is 100% coming to the US....if you didn't know, i'm telling you now.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

this looks better


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> every time i see those fords buzzing around town, i am impressed with the look.
> do they come in AWD?


They do come in AWD surpisingly enough. A bit underpowered though max 240HP in an i4.



tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> more i look at cla more i want a A class.
> 
> cla not doing it for me anymore.


Agreed. 












BeeAlk said:


> davis_449 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm the opposite. I thought they looked great when they came out, now the more I look at them the more I HATE the Aston Martin-rip-off styling.
> ...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ceese said:


> That's the first picture of the new A3 that I like *although I'm starting to feel that Audis in general are becoming too overstyled.*


I, uhh... hmm. Okay. _Overstyled?!?!_ The most common complaint I see lobbed at Audi these days is that they're too bland. A Sonata is overstyled. A CLA is overstyled. Any current Audi? Hardly.

There's a lot of nonsense talk in this thread. The S3 is coming, and it's coming roughly the same time as the A3 at this point- 2014Q1, probably as MY2015 vehicles. I'm not even going to bother with the Jetta foolishness, 'cause someone else already schooled you all on the platform differences. But I will leave this here...



















Beyond that, the dimensions of the two cars are... vastly different. The A3 is, for simplicity's sake, a B5 A4. There will be a market for this car (the A4 is a damn bloated pig), and they will sell like gangbusters if the predicted pricing holds true. The base car will come standard with S-tronic, pano roof, and leather, and potentially a good bit south of $30,000- again, if the current estimates (and they seem to be pretty strong) are true.

Take a trip over to the MQB forum and read up a bit; there's a lot of good information over there. Or don't, and have your pity party over here. 

... and interchangeable boot lids between the Jetta and A3? It's a good thing my sarcasm meter is well-tuned, else I'd have to wonder about such an asinine suggestion. :laugh:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

^^^ Whatev'

Still don't like the mirrors, door handles, chrome trim, front bumper, and most of the interior.

If I just look at the front bumper itself I would swear it was a cheap body kit on a Civic:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> I, uhh... hmm. Okay. _Overstyled?!?!_


 
Way overstyled. The other cars you mentioned are just poorly designed.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> (the A4 is a damn bloated pig)
> 
> 
> Take a trip over to the MQB forum and read up a bit; there's a lot of good information over there. Or don't, and have your pity party over here.


We see where you are coming from (future 2015 S3)

No pity party here other than our Sportback is going away, unless you want the tree-hugger e-tron :thumbdown:

And, there is no doubt, they will sell a ton of the sedans, but what will A4 sales look like when they compare year over year sales . . .


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ceese said:


> Way overstyled. The other cars you mentioned are just poorly designed.


Help me out, here. What would you consider to be "understyled" or "bland?"


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

azoceanblue said:


> We see where you are coming from (future 2015 S3)
> 
> No pity party here other than our Sportback is going away, unless you want the tree-hugger e-tron :thumbdown:
> 
> And, there is no doubt, they will sell a ton of the sedans, but what will A4 sales look like when they compare year over year sales . . .


I can't fault you for being disappointed about the demise of the sportback, but a lot of the commentary here seems nonsensical at best. But don't worry- it's normal. We saw it in the MkIV forum when the MkV was on the horizon, and again in the MkV forum when the MkVI was on the horizon. It's difficult, for some, to realize you're still paying for a car that's no longer current.

You're right- it will be interesting to see what happens to A4 sales. My thought? Almost nothing. The A3 sedan is about bringing new buyers to the brand rather than poaching other models in the lineup. As you can probably surmise from my "bloated pig" remark, I'm not an A4 buyer. If it weren't for the S3 sedan, I wouldn't be an A3/ S3 buyer. My current vehicle is in fantastic shape, with low miles. It doesn't need to be replaced. The S3 looks like a fantastic package, though, so I want to pick one up while I can.

I don't think S3 or even 2.0TQ sales will be the majority of A3 sales. I think Audi is banking on the 1.8T front-driver being the volume car. Some of those sales will surely be people buying for the badge, but at least they'll be getting what should be a very solid vehicle for the price based on current indications. I (and many others, probably) don't want to lumber around in a boat. Sadly, the A4 (and most other cars that have matured through 2-3 cycles in recent times) has partaken of the lard. The A3 seems to be Audi's answer for an A4 exercise plan.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Dan Halen said:


> It's difficult, for some, to realize you're still paying for a car that's no longer current.


It's also difficult for some to accept the fact that others may not have the same opinion about a car as they do. Apparently, "they" also find it necessary to make derogatory remarks about the people with a different opinion.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

everso said:


> easy because i confirmed it IS coming last October (October 2012).....how? because i know people in the company. I put a deposit down last year.
> 
> the S3 sedan is 100% coming to the US....if you didn't know, i'm telling you now.


Yeah OK, more like you gave $500 to some salesman that told you it's coming and he has no idea if it is or not. There is no way Audi accepted a deposit for a car that has no build sheet form.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

MisterJJ said:


> It's also difficult for some to accept the fact that others may not have the same opinion about a car as they do. Apparently, "they" also find it necessary to make derogatory remarks about the people with a different opinion.


That wasn't my intention, and I'm sorry if I came across that way. I've observed that to be one of the big factors in generational changes I've seen. Eventually, many of those who are so against the new vehicle come around to it at some point in the future.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

In the Eye of the Beholder.

Some people just find sedans boring, period. 4 doors. a trunk. some have more creases down the side, or angry headlights, or a supple rear end...

lower them all you want, they are still sedans. 

A coupe, on the other hand is sex on wheels. see AUDI A5 for proof. easy on the eyes, no?:thumbup:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

SilverSquirrel said:


> In the Eye of the Beholder.
> 
> Some people just find sedans boring, period. 4 doors. a trunk. some have more creases down the side, or angry headlights, or a supple rear end...
> 
> ...


Solid point, excellent example. Why? Because I think the A5 is well-executed, but it's just not that attractive to me. I prefer the proportions of sedans to coupes. It probably also doesn't help that it's such a large car; show me an A3 coupe based on the sedan, and I'd probably like it a lot more.

I also prefer the sportback to the two-door A3. It's just something about those longer doors, though I do have to say Audi does the two-door A3 hatch much better than VW does the two-door GTI, IMO (especially when using the MkV GTI as the comparison).

Again, my apologies for the direction this has taken. I didn't intend to go off course like this; I only wanted to offer that some who have posted here should spend a little time reading more about the MQB cars in the A3 forum before coming up with some of the things posted here.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Looking at the picture of the Jetta vs. A3 Sedan everything on the A3 just looks crisper so to say.

As for the over-styled... I am not sure I agree completely, somewhat on the fence. Somewhat yes, but compared to others not at all. eace:


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

confirmations about new A3 (chat with Audi Product Specialist ):

- The A3 will be available in the first quarter of 2014.

- There will not be a manual transmission option

- The A3 will be Quattro. 

- There will be a 1.8T and a 2.0T. It will also be offered as 2.0 TDI and and e-tron


----------



## lotuselan (Apr 9, 2008)

dargofinch said:


> confirmations about new A3 (chat with Audi Product Specialist ):
> - The A3 will be available in the first quarter of 2014.
> - There will not be a manual transmission option
> - The A3 will be Quattro.
> - There will be a 1.8T and a 2.0T. It will also be offered as 2.0 TDI and and e-tron


ALL A3s will be Quattro or is that just an option?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

lotuselan said:


> ALL A3s will be Quattro or is that just an option?


Indications right now are that the 1.8T car will start about $29,000 (based on well-pointed speculation) with standard leather and pano roof (based on known details). Audi is trying to break into the entry luxury market with this car, and the economics of a) assembly in Győr and b) the MQB platform architecture are going to be powerful with this one, but not quite _that_ powerful.

Ergo, most of us who are staying close to this car will be very, very surprised if the 1.8T is available with Quattro at all. The expectation is that you'll be able to get some options on the 1.8T but will have to step up to the 2.0T to open up the range. The more pertinent question may be whether one will have an option of a front-drive 2.0T or will have the Quattro option checked by default when buying a 2.0T.


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

lotuselan said:


> ALL A3s will be Quattro or is that just an option?


not an option. all A3s will be quattro. It was confirmed by Audi Product Specialist via web site Audi USA.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

dargofinch said:


> not an option. all A3s will be quattro. It was confirmed by Audi Product Specialist *via web site* Audi USA.


Link, please. That runs counter to all indications thus far.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I'm reviewing the AoA press release again, and I just don't see it. If there's something other than the official press release out there, please do share.

Regarding the standard features on the base model:
_Even the base model of the all-new premium Audi A3 comes equipped with standard features that include leather upholstery, Bluetooth® technology, rain sensing wipers, Audi pre sense basic and a panoramic glass sunroof. _

Regarding the drive line options:
_The A3 sedan has been further enhanced thanks to numerous engineering improvements under the hood. The A3 model line offers four different engine variants including the 170 horsepower 1.8 TFSI, and 150 horsepower 2.0 TDI clean diesel, and a low and high-output 2.0 TFSI used in the A3 quattro and S3 quattro respectively. Horsepower figures for the 2.0 TFSI engines will be available closer to launch. All engines are mated to the standard 6-speed S tronic® transmission which provides the driver immense shifting flexibility and driving pleasure with smooth, dynamic acceleration and virtually no interruption to the power flow. _

Quattro would/ should be mentioned in that first excerpt if it were to be standard on all cars. The second excerpt reads like we'll see the following:
-1.8T FWD A3,
-2.0TDI FWD A3,
-2.0TQ A3, and
-2.0TQ S3.

Maybe you meant that Quattro would be standard on the *2.0T* A3? It's just not looking likely for the 1.8T A3.

From: http://audiusanews.com/newsrelease....new-technologically-advanced-2015-audi&mid=16


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

dargofinch said:


> not an option. all A3s will be quattro. It was confirmed by Audi Product Specialist via web site Audi USA.


Sounds like the person who contacted you wasn't much of a specialist. The only quattro A3 sedans will be the 2.0T-equipped A3 and S3.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

mike3141 said:


> Sounds . . . A3 sedans


Why does the word grouping, "A3 sedans," make me cringe like finger nails down a chalk board :facepalm:

Don't know the sound . . . youngsters :laugh:

Will I keep beating this dead horse, one word, yes :wave:

(Five years in the future, the 2014 and later A3 sedans, , become the new A4, and the A3 Sportback returns :vampire: Remember, you heard it here first :beer: )


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

A3 notchback. There. Is that better?

We can even go with "saloon" if you'd like. It probably doesn't fit the literal definition of a notchback, anyway.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> We can even go with "saloon" if you'd like.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Dan Halen said:


> A3 notchback. There. Is that better?


Sport-notch!


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

1.8t with s tronic lmao, so stupid. People forgetting how to drive Standard cars!?
Dsg is great if ur racing, if ur having a nice drive on a curvy road in the country not trying to book it, manual is the only way to go. 

As far as options go, I was very disappointed with the first run of a3's not being available in standard 2.0t Quattro. I'm sure options will be good, with dumb options not one of us will be able to wrap our minds around.

Looks... Meh, have to see it in person... I'm sure there will be things I like and things I don't. I picked the a3 for its front end (clean lines, straight cut headlight housings), but truthfully I really like the trunk and side profile of the b7 a4. Point being there's always going to be something you'd like to change.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lotuselan (Apr 9, 2008)

MisterJJ said:


> Sport-notch!


 Texas says it's a station wagon Wagons HO!


----------



## altxf4 (Apr 20, 2012)

Seriously! My family has outgrown my A3, but I just can't bear to part with it. I want a RS4 Avant....but AoA won't play with us!


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.audistpaul.com/all-new-2015-audi-a3.htm


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

So the "Audi specialist" was indeed wrong......


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

mike3141 said:


> So the "Audi specialist" was indeed wrong......


looks like he wasn't so "specialist"....


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Formerly worked in the "Office of Misinformation".


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Keep something in mind about "Audi Brand Specialists" that you may run into at enthusiast events, auto shows, etc.: they are usually NOT employees of Audi of America but a subcontractor who specializes in marketing campaign support. 

These folks are well versed in auto lingo and the company itself, they're dressed in Audi-specified attire and speak Audi.

...they also do the same for Mercedes Benz, Volkswagen, BMW, Infiniti, etc.

On the flip side, I've been at Audi sponsored events with Audi of America employees who have been spot on with their information. At an A6/7/8 comparison event in November 2011 I asked an Audi employee about the A3 sedan and was told: "The A3 sedan will start production in about 18 months".

And darn it if he wasn't just about spot on for the May 2013 start of production in Gyor!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

dargofinch said:


> http://www.audistpaul.com/all-new-2015-audi-a3.htm


I can't wait for them to start selling these.

Then I can troll the MQB forum about their overpriced Volkswagen.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

I say again . . .










FOREVER!!!










:laugh:

3-day delivery, woot


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

MisterJJ said:


> I can't wait for them to start selling these.
> 
> Then I can troll the MQB forum about their overpriced Volkswagen.


Wait....

Don't we already drive overpriced Volkswagen's?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Wait....
> 
> Don't we already drive overpriced Volkswagen's?


I prefer to think of mine as an R32 in a dress thank you very much.

An expensive dress. :laugh:


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> this looks better


i agree. one of the better angles. 




MisterJJ said:


> ^^^ Whatev'
> 
> Still don't like the mirrors, door handles, chrome trim, front bumper, and most of the interior.
> 
> If I just look at the front bumper itself I would swear it was a cheap body kit on a Civic:


i somewhat agree but what do you think of the overall exterior? what looks more appealing to you, the face lift 8P or this?




Dan Halen said:


> ...I don't think S3 or even 2.0TQ sales will be the majority of A3 sales. I think Audi is banking on the 1.8T front-driver being the volume car. Some of those sales will surely be people buying for the badge, but at least they'll be getting what should be a very solid vehicle for the price based on current indications...


i can't see this not becoming fact. my guess, AofA will sell/lease huge volumes of 1.8T FWD but just not to any of us on this forum. 


all in all, i appreciate all the well thought out opinions/debates here. that's the true essence of a forum. if we all thought alike i don't think this forum would be much help, let alone exist. 

opcorn:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I will say I love the look of the new Sportback, especially the headlights. And that front bumper - anyone else see the S4 DTM model?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

pjunk1 said:


> i somewhat agree but what do you think of the overall exterior? what looks more appealing to you, the face lift 8P or this?


Any 8P is better. There are some aspects of the facelift that I like better than the original but there are others I don't.

Overall, it's still a good looking vehicle. I just think they took a step in the wrong direction.


----------



## ocswing (Sep 24, 2011)

azoceanblue said:


> I say again . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good team choice! YNWA


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

I spotted the new A3 sport back


----------

